# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  اتي رمضان وداعا يا شباب

## عجبكو

*اتي رمضان و بالتاكيد هو شهر الرحمة و الغفران سنقلل من وجودنا في المنبر و احتمال الانقطاع نهائيا ولا اظن اني سانقطع نهائيا بل ساقلل من تواجدي في المنبر لذا ادعوا الله ان يوفقنا جميعا الي ما يحب و يرضي و ان يوفقنا لحسن عبادته في هذه الايام المباركة 



*

----------


## مناوي

*انت صايم برااااااك ولا شنو  يا فرده ...
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

انت صايم برااااااك ولا شنو  يا فرده ...




ما ده الفهم الفهم لابد من زيادة العبادة في هذا الشهر و تقليل الانترنت و باقي المشاغل و لابد من الاكثار من قراءة القران في هذا الشهر بالذات 


تخريمة 

بالنسبة للصيام اخوك ثابت ما تلاوز ههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مناوي

*                                           ههههههههههههه 

ربنا يقدرنا عليهو .... ان شاء الله  


اكثر من قراءة القران
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*استلم عندك واحد سيد جرسه ظهر
ههههههههه
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كل سنة و جميع الصفوة بخير . . . ربنا يجعلنا من صوامه و قوامه
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ربنا اتفبل منا و منك صالح الاعمال.
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

كل سنة و جميع الصفوة بخير . . . ربنا يجعلنا من صوامه و قوامه



أمين جزيت خيرا
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*كل عام الجميع بخير 00 وجعلكم الله من الصائمين والقائمين
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اتي رمضان و بالتاكيد هو شهر الرحمة و الغفران سنقلل من وجودنا في المنبر و احتمال الانقطاع نهائيا ولا اظن اني سانقطع نهائيا بل ساقلل من تواجدي في المنبر لذا ادعوا الله ان يوفقنا جميعا الي ما يحب و يرضي و ان يوفقنا لحسن عبادته في هذه الايام المباركة 





يا عجبكو قول بسم الله وبطل جرسة .. :565::565:حسب خبراء الارصاد سوف تكون الاجواء مائلة للبرودة واحتمال هطول الامطار حتى نهاية الشهر الكريم ..:blb4::blb4:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

يا عجبكو قول بسم الله وبطل جرسة .. :565::565:حسب خبراء الارصاد سوف تكون الاجواء مائلة للبرودة واحتمال هطول الامطار حتى نهاية الشهر الكريم ..:blb4::blb4:




هههههههههههههههههههههههه


الخبراء ديل منو :bluegrab:
*

----------


## مناوي

*اسمع بقيت سيد جرسه ههههه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


الخبراء ديل منو :bluegrab:



المستر / ميدو سفنتى سفن والمستر / مناورابروف والمستر / اوهاجستينو :a039:
*

----------


## مناوي

*ده شنو ده يا كولا بقيتنا روس عدييييييييييل كده هههههههههه 

   اللهم اني صايم 
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللخو شيطان ولا شنو ؟؟؟

أصلو في رمضان قالوا بيربطوا الشواطين ...

تهئ تهئ تهئ


كورنر :
تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يتقبل منا جميعا صيامه ويوفقنا في قيامه وان يجعله عتقا من النار
امين امين امين

*

----------


## musab aljak

*
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انت ياعجبكو السنة دي صايم ولا جالدو............ ههههههههههه

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم سائر الاعمال
                        	*

----------

